
Recreate Secret Doors from Movies - evo_9
https://hiddendoorstore.com/recreate-secret-doors-from-movies/
======
IgorPartola
Apparently if you have hard floors doing a bookcase door is pretty simple.
Find a bookcase that it’s about the size of the door and bolt it onto the
door, after taking off the molding around it. Then you need a cheap gate latch
actuated by a wire that you attached to a book on a shelf on a horizontal
hinge. The bookcase should have a caster wheel that it rolls on so the weight
is not all on the door hinges.

~~~
twic
In a very real sense, isn't every bookcase already a secret door?

~~~
orpheline
Thanks - you made my night

------
mdturnerphys
A cheaper source of hidden doors I recently found:
[https://murphydoor.com/](https://murphydoor.com/)

------
daxterspeed
This just seems to be a creative product page of a company specializing in
hidden doors?

The prices they list are very discouraging but it's basically just their rates
and it seems this company is targeting rich eccentrics.

------
HeWhoLurksLate
I like that they have a lovely animated image of how their patent-pending
super-fancy adjustable hinges work.

As an engineer with a knack for CAD, thanks! I'm going to see if I can model
something that works similarly now.

------
Mountain_Skies
Hidden rooms with secret doors are fun. If you're handy there are some great
videos on YouTube for DIY solutions that are much less expensive than the
commercial options.

The best hidden room I've ever seen was in the closet of a child of a family
friend. If you opened the lid of what appeared to be a toy box in the closet,
there was a ladder down to a basement playroom. Children and ladders at least
a story tall probably isn't a good combination but eight year old me was
totally blown away by the coolness factor.

------
fingerprinter
These are fun. We have one in a home and the kids absolutely love it.
Completely impractical but definitely adds something to the home. Nice party
trick for folks too.

~~~
Taniwha
We have access to storage space in the roof through a door in the back of a
closet (only hidden by the clothes hanging in it) - we call it the "secret
passage" \- our kids always won at hide-and-seek when their friends came over
(well at least the first time)

~~~
crtasm
Has the book House of Leaves been recommended to you countless times already?

------
setToNull
I watched ‘Clue’ last week and the girlfriend lost her mind over the secret
doors. I sent her a link to the hiddendoorstore and now she is flipping out
all over again.

~~~
carrozo
Our lives are in danger ya beatnik!

------
lathiat
This seems popular with Matt Risinger's customers - he's a builder that runs a
YouTube series about all sorts of building related things.

Actual Safe (for guns - also has a follow-up video once the equipment is in):
[https://youtu.be/RjsWIQUhHTA](https://youtu.be/RjsWIQUhHTA)

Aesthetic hiding under stairs storage etc:
[https://youtu.be/9SqWcywqoGE](https://youtu.be/9SqWcywqoGE)

Bookcase door:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYONtBkbFGs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYONtBkbFGs)

Full playlist:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDYh81z-Rhxj82itZ5Grs...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDYh81z-Rhxj82itZ5GrshXdQRYAGXTFf)

------
crtasm
I wonder if they have permission to use those movie clips to promote their
products.

------
dillonmckay
Can I just buy the hinges and frame, and convert existing furniture?

------
dthrown
Hi, Young Frankenstein fan here. Was wondering about possible
financing/installment payments for the $15,000 candlestick/bookcase option?

------
huxflux
Shit, ended up spending 5k!

